# Are these sites safe to buy a sky3ds?



## PotatoNinjaThief (May 25, 2016)

This might be super noob of me but I _need _to know.

I've checked the prices on these sites 

3ds-Flashcard.com 
sky3dsuk.com

I like their prices, but are they safe to buy from? I don't want to lose 100+ to a dodgy seller. 

also yes, I _have_ looked at nds-card.com and they are just a little to expensive for me, especially for a 32GB memcard that I want and the card it's self. Also, I want the card asap if possible.

thanks!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

I do not know about the first one but judging by the title of the second one
sky3dsuk.com

No, as they are dissing the product xD


----------



## PotatoNinjaThief (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I do not know about the first one but judging by the title of the second one
> sky3dsuk.com
> 
> No, as they are dissing the product xD



So sky3dsuk.com is not safe then? :S


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

PotatoNinjaThief said:


> So sky3dsuk.com is not safe then? :S


I mean, you're from the US right? It says it is the UKs local supplier so shipping would probably be more then the product so even if it is legit I doubt it is worth it. If you want you can take a look here:

http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html


----------



## PotatoNinjaThief (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I mean, you're from the US right? It says it is the UKs local supplier so shipping would probably be more then the product so even if it is legit I doubt it is worth it. If you want you can take a look here:
> 
> http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html



I'm actually from Ireland, don't know why it's showing the usa flag.

I will certainly take a look.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

PotatoNinjaThief said:


> I'm actually from Ireland, don't know why it's showing the usa flag.
> 
> I will certainly take a look.


Oh okay hehe but if that website is on the list of websites from the official site then you should be good to go


----------



## PotatoNinjaThief (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh okay hehe but if that website is on the list of websites from the official site then you should be good to go



thank you very much!


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

PotatoNinjaThief said:


> I'm actually from Ireland, don't know why it's showing the usa flag.



Your country is set to United States, if you go into your personal details, you can change that to Ireland.


----------



## Jerrysdkgf159 (Jun 18, 2016)

Suggest you this site digimartz.com
Although it's on the list of UK area, but not only UK, they also ship to many other countries. Maybe you can have a look at, hope this is useful for you!


----------



## PotatoNinjaThief (Jul 16, 2016)

Jerrysdkgf159 said:


> Suggest you this site digimartz.com
> Although it's on the list of UK area, but not only UK, they also ship to many other countries. Maybe you can have a look at, hope this is useful for you!



I looked there they ask to be paid by western union. :/ that and their postage price jumped as soon as I got to checkout.

Is there any other sites I can try? 90% of the UK sites on sky3ds's websites are down/offline.

I don't mind if I have to order from the USA, I just would like a legit site to get this cart from without having to pay by western union or a ridiculous shipping cost.


----------

